# JSP Beschreibung(abbildung!)



## Micha1234 (21. Aug 2011)

Guten Tag,

 ich habe ein problem bei der der Beschreibung. wenn mir vllt einer helfen könnte eine gute Beschreibung (Abbildung!) dessen, was dort zwischen Browser, JSP, EJB und Webserver passiert! Wäre ich Ihm sehr zu Dank verpflichtet  Bin in Beschreibender hinsicht nicht der hellste 


 1. Teil

```
<%@page contentType="text/html" pageEncoding="UTF-8"%>
 <!DOCTYPE html>
 <html>
 <title>KundenBefragung-BMW-Modelle</title>
 <body bgcolor="#CF6">
 <form action="index.jsp" method=post> 
 <center>
 <table cellpadding=10 cellspacing=10 border=10>

 <th bgcolor="#00F" colspan=2>
 <font size=10>Kundenbefragung</font>
 </th>

 <tr>
 <td valgin=top>
 <b>Vorname (Max)</b>
 <br>
 <input type="text" name="firstName" size=15></td>
 <td valgin=top>
 <b>Nachname (Mustermann)</b>
 <br>
 <input type="text" name="lastName" size=15></td>
 </tr>

 <tr>
 <td valign=top colspan=2>
 <b>E-Mail (Max.Mustermann@mustermail.com)</b>
 <br>
 <input type="text" name="email" size="15"> 
 </br></td>
 </tr>

 <tr>
 <td valign=top colspan=2>
 <b>Welches unserer Auto-Modelle gefällt Ihnen am Besten?</b>
 <br> 
 <input type="checkbox" name="languages" values="3er-Reihe">3er-Reihe&nbsp;&nbsp;
 <input type="checkbox" name="languages" values="5er-Reihe">5er-Reihe&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
 <input type="checkbox" name="languages" values="X-Reihe">X-Reihe<br> 
 <input type="checkbox" name="languages" values="6er-Reihe">6er-Reihe&nbsp;&nbsp;
 <input type="checkbox" name="languages" values="7er-Reihe">7er-Reihe
 <input type="checkbox" name="languages" values="1er-Reihe">1er-Reihe<br>
 </td>
 </tr>

 <tr>
 <td calign=top colspan=2>
 <b>Nutzen Sie eines unserer Autos?</b>
 <br>
 <input type="radio" name="notify" value="Ja" checked>Ja
 <input type="radio" name="notify" value="Nein" >Nein
 <input type="radio" name="notify" value="Fr&uuml;her" >Fr&uuml;her
 <input type="radio" name="notify" value="Demnächst" >Demnächst
 <br></td>
 </tr>
 <tr>
 <td align=center colspan=2>
 <input type="submit" value="Submit"> <input type="reset" value="Reset">
 </td>
 </tr>

 <%-- Create the bean only when the form is posted --%>
 <%
 if (request.getMethod().equals("POST")){
 %>

 <jsp:useBean id="formHandler" class="formbean.FormBean">
 <jsp:setProperty name="formHandler" property="*"/> 
 </jsp:useBean>
 <p>
 <hr>
 <font color=red>
 <b>Ihre Eingaben:<P>
 Vorname:</b><br>
 <jsp:getProperty name="formHandler" property="firstName"/><br>
 Nachname:</b><br>
 <jsp:getProperty name="formHandler" property="lastName"/><br>
 Email:</b><br>
 <jsp:getProperty name="formHandler" property="email"/><br>
 <b>Kfz-Modelle:</br><br>
 <%

 String[] lang = formHandler.getLanguages();
 if(!lang[0].equals("1")){
 out.println("<ul>");
 for(int i=0; i<lang.length; i++)
 out.println("<li>"+lang[i]);
 out.println("</ul>"); 
 } else out.println("Schade das keines unserer Modelle Ihnen zusagt!!!<br>");
 %>
 <b>Befragung:</b><br>
 <jsp:getProperty name="formHandler" property="notify"/><br>
 <%
 } %>


 </font>
 </body>
 </html>
```

 2.teil


```
package formbean;

 import javax.ejb.Stateless;
 import javax.ejb.LocalBean;

 /**
 *
 * @author iii
 */
 @Stateless
 @LocalBean
 public class FormBean {

 private String firstName;
 private String lastName;
 private String email;
 private String languages[];
 private String notify;

 public FormBean() {
 firstName="";
 lastName="";
 email="";
 languages = new String[] { "1" };
 notify=""; 
 }

 public String getFirstName() {
 return firstName;
 }
 public String getLastName() {
 return lastName;
 }

 public String getEmail() {
 return email;
 }

 public String[] getLanguages() {
 return languages;
 }
 public String getLanguages(int index){
 return languages[index];
 }

 public String getNotify(){
 return notify;
 }

 public void setFirstName(String x){
 firstName = x;
 }
 public void setLastName(String x){
 lastName = x;
 }
 public void setEmail(String x){
 email = x;
 }
 public void setLanguages(String[] x) {
 languages = x;
 }

 public void setLanguages(String x, int index){
 languages[index] = x;
 }

 public void setNotify(String x){
 notify = x;
 }



 }
```


 Danke im voraus!!!!


----------



## XHelp (21. Aug 2011)

Wie sieht denn dein Versuch aus es zu erklären?


----------



## Micha1234 (21. Aug 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich grad erst damit fertig geworden, und deswegen habe ich noch garnicht angefangen mit der beschreibung, ich bräuchste quasi ne starthilfe weil das ein ganz neues themen gebiet für mich ist, habe das thema kürzlich erst bekommen  bin mich grad am rein arbeiten


----------



## XHelp (21. Aug 2011)

Am Anfang würde ich schreiben: "Der Benutzer gibt im Browser die URL XY ein und drückt ENTER".
Wenn du generell nicht weiß, was da passiert, dann ist der Thread besser in "Hausaufgaben" aufgehoben.


----------



## Micha1234 (21. Aug 2011)

Achso, also dann sollte ich das dan wohl da reinstellen^^

 weil habe echt nicht grad die ahnung davon

 abder trotzdem danke, dann stell ich das dann mal da rein hoffe mir kann einer helfen


----------



## Micha1234 (21. Aug 2011)

kann ich das verschieben, oder muss ich neu anlegen da?


----------



## XHelp (21. Aug 2011)

Micha1234 hat gesagt.:


> kann ich das verschieben, oder muss ich neu anlegen da?



Weder noch. Das muss ein Mod verschieben, sobald er den Thread sieht


----------



## Micha1234 (21. Aug 2011)

Danke Dir, dann muss ich wohl nen neues aufmachen!


----------

